# PSD Dateien lassen sich nicht löschen



## Subco (25. Juni 2004)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich abgespeicherte PSD Dateien weder löschen noch verschieben, umbenennen etc. kann. Es kommt im die Fehlermeldung, dass die Dateien gerade benutzt werden, was eigentlich nicht sein kann. Auch schreibgeschützt sind sie nicht. Dabei gibt es auch kein Schema, weil einige lassen sich verschieben/löschen andere nicht. Und ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegen könnte. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand dabei helfen.


----------



## BSA (25. Juni 2004)

Hast du deinen Rechner mal neu gestartet und direkt danach versucht die files zu löschen?
Wenn nciht versuch das mal.......


----------



## Pardon_Me (25. Juni 2004)

Hmm...vielleicht mal im Taskmanager schauen, ob da irgendwas läuft, das die PIcs verwenden könnte, was nicht laufen sollte...

//edit 
wobei BSAs Tipp mit dem Runterfahren das Problem dann genau so lösen könnte...


----------



## Subco (25. Juni 2004)

Daran liegts nicht.... da ist halt wirklich kein schema zu erkennen, weil manche lassen sich dann löschen andere nich. Im task manager hab ich mich auch schon durchgewühlt aber nix gefunden.


----------



## BSA (25. Juni 2004)

Hast du nun mal einen restart gemacht?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (25. Juni 2004)

Diese Fehlermeldung hatte ich auch schon mal bekommen.

Bei mir lag es daran, dass ich die Bilder in InDesign verknüpft hatte - auch wenn InDesign nicht lief, waren die Dateien gesperrt.


----------



## Matthias_I (25. Juni 2004)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch ab und zu.

Manchmal sind die Dateien einfach gesperrt. 
Gucke mal unter rechte Maus - Eigenschaften - Sicherheit - das ist absurd was da angezeigt wird.

Bei mir ist angeblich das Problem, dass der Dateiserver unter Linux läuft und ich unter WIN XP arbeite. Hat angeblich etwas mit der Rechtverteilung zu tuen, so unsere Admins, die auch keien Antwort gefunden haben.
Was mich allerdings verwundert, dass dieser bug auch unter WIN XP lokal auf meiner Festplatte auftritt.

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass Windows selbst die Datei sperrt. Und zwar irgendein blöder Systemtask versucht ganz penetrant ein Vorschaubild für den Explorer zu erzeugen. Das in thumbs.db abgelegt werden soll.
Das verhindet einen Zugriff auf die Datei.

Eine InDesign Verknüfung ist nicht nötig um den fehler zu erzeugen.

Eine schlaue Antwort ist das nicht, aber ich finde es immer gut, wenn man keine Antwort hat BILL GATES zu beschuldigen 

Ganz ärgerlich ist dass, wenn ich eine Datei aktualisieren will , die in Premiere skaliert und animiert und verknüpft ist. 

Da hilft nur neu machen oder. Rechner runterfahren,  selbst löschen, wenns nicht geht, den Admin die Datei löschen lassen und neu speichern.

Sehr nervig.

Matthias

PS: Das passiert auch nur, wenn man unter Zeitdruck ist und das Ergbnis erwartet wird. (Spricht für die Microsofttheorie  )


----------

